# Das beste Mauspad?



## derpa (8. Oktober 2016)

Hey,

wusste jetzt nicht so recht wo genau ich mich hinwenden kann, hab kein passendes Unterforum gefunden ich hoffe das ist okay hier.

Undzwar wollte ich euch fragen was ihr so für Mauspads verwendet und ob ihr zufrieden seit. Ich spiele hauptsächlich CS:GO mit hoher DPI

Hatte vor mir den Testsieger auf Gaming Mousepad Test 2016 › Bestpad zu holen. Was denkt ihr?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2016)

derpa schrieb:


> Ich spiele hauptsächlich CS:GO mit hoher DPI




Da solltest du nochmal gründlich drüber nachdenken - Nicht umsonst sieht man in der Pro-Szene kaum jemanden mit effektiv 1000DPI oder höher.

Abgesehen davon schwören viele, mich eingeschlossen, auf das Steelseries Qck, Qck+, Qck Heavy oder Qck Mass, je nach gewünschter Fläche und Dicke.


----------



## flotus1 (8. Oktober 2016)

Da du schon fragst: ich nutze seit Jahren nur dieses Mauspad und bin vollauf zufrieden. Billig, dünn, rutscht nicht weg, Maus flutscht gut. Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du gehobene Ansprüche hast kommst du wohl nicht drum herum ein paar auszuprobieren.


----------



## vfxworld (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab seit einigen Wochen ein Roccat Hiro+ und finde es absolut super. Ist aber auch mein erstes, teures, Mauspad, habe von daher kaum einen Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2016)

Sehr langlebig, lässt sich leicht reinigen und gleitet sehr gut.
SteelSeries DeX Gaming Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Oktober 2016)

" *beste Gaming Mauspad *der* bekannten Marken" *aha.....finde diese Seite sehr merkwürdig

Eine "unbekannte", aber dennoch sehr gute Marke ist z.B. auch Glorious PC Gaming Race, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

